# Best Brands for DCC



## SPfan4ever (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi All,
I am downsizing from G scale to HO. I would like to get a loco with DCC and sound already installed. Been looking on ebay and will look here. Would a couple of the veterans rate the following in order of quality please. Proto2000, Athern, Atlas, Bachmann, Kato. Thanks, I look forward to a new learning curve (at 70 y.o.)


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Any of those brands are fine.

The Proto 2K are older locos, though, so you may not be getting the most up to date hardware if you go that route.

Walthers acquired LifeLike (makers of Proto2k and 1k) about 10 years ago, has since renamed the product lines. The high end are Walthers Proto (equates to 2K), the former 1K line is now Walthers Mainline. Th guys are the same; the Proto has better detailing and prototype fidelity.

Athearn and Atlas also have multiple timelines-- the higher priced ones buy you more and better detailing.

Older Bachmann stuff used to be toy like and low quality, but they have upped their game in the last 10 years too.

Bottom line, I wouldn't hesitate to purchase any of those brands, provided it is new stock (not new, old stock). The only one of those I don't have myself is Kato.


----------



## G handy (Dec 31, 2018)

Well I'm not a veteran but I do have a Proto 2000 a few Bachman's a few Atlas. One that supposed to be Kato Atlas. I'm not sure if these companies did any combining of efforts but it does run better than the rest. Personal experience is Proto runs well fairly smooth and quiet Bachman's right on there and then Atlas it seems to be even smoother and quieter and then the one that supposed to be Kato Atlas is even better yet. But then you get into detail and more money lol but one thing I do know if your tracks not clean none of them really like to run well and I didn't clean off some stuff after doing some Landscaping and I spread dirt all around the track and I have over 120 lineal feet of track to clean.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

What RR and what "era" are you going to be buying into?
Modern, 70's/80's, earlier?

"DCC and sound" already installed seems to be getting more expensive.

My first engine (was out of models for 40 years) was a dcc/sound equipped Walthers Proto SD9. Looks, runs, sounds excellent.

If you've got the $$$ and want the sound, get what you want.

But... I found that I grew nonchalant about "sound" fairly quickly. Particularly so because when running, the sound of the wheels/cars on the track tends to "drown out" engine sounds (at relatively modest volume). You can crank up the volume level, but then it sounds pushed and no longer natural or proportionate.

I DO prefer smooth running via dcc control, however. It's much better than one could get with dc.

I've found that there are good values in buying older ("new old stock") engines that are dc but have a "dcc plug" in them. Then, match them up with a [non-sound] decoder and one can get an excellent-performing engine for about half the price of buying one with sound. That's how I built up my roster for relatively low cost per engine.

Be careful about buying engines that DON'T have a dcc-ready connector already in place. That can involve a lot of re-wiring and fussin' around.

For example, SOME Proto 2000 (LifeLike) GP's come with a light board and 8-pin harness that is quickly converted to dcc (swap out old light board for new dcc-equipped), while others are "dc only" and need a "full re-wire" to work.


----------



## SPfan4ever (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks Valley, handy and Albert. That is exactly the kind of stuff I was looking to see. Glad to know that across the board they are somewhat equal in operation. I will be looking to purchase a Southern Pacific bloody nose diesel (speed lettering would be nice) and it will need to be one of the shorter engines, GP38, something 4 axle. The layout will have to go under a bed, so there will be some 18 inch radius turns, which I learned reading other threads here require the 4 axle. Any other opinions, veteran or not.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Walthers Proto, BLI, Atlas Gold, and Athearn Genesis are all high-quality top shelf manufacturers, with superb detail and sound.
However, over the past eight years or so, Bachmann and Bowser have come a long way in improving the detail of their locomotives, and are now quite acceptable to even fussy modelers.

*Athearn Genesis GP9:*








*Atlas Gold RS11:*








*BLI RSD-15:*








*Walthers Proto SD9:*


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Also, the Walthers _Mainline_ F7 is very nicely detailed, and very affordable.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Most six-axle diesels will negotiate 18"r. curves.
However, in consist, or coupled to long-ish cars, it's dicey.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

BTW, _InterMountain_ is also a top shelf manufacturer of highly detailed diesels.
In fact, their new GEVo rivals the ScaleTrains _RivetCounter_ version in detail, and is generally priced lower.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I agree with LateStarter about the Walthers Mainline locomotives. Although I operate DC on my home layout, my club is DCC. I did pick up a few DCC locomotives to run at the club and like the Mainline locomotives. I had an Atlas Gold RS-1 but on the grades that the had at the club, around two and a half percent, the RS-1 could only handle about 10 cars on the grade. I picked up the Mainline F-7 A&B units and am extremely happy with them. 

Here they are on my home layout at the top of a two and a half percent grade. At the club they easily could pull 35 cars up the grades. Very good bang for the buck. 






I also have a BLI SD-9 and a heavy mike, but they are also a wimp on the grades. The Mainline locomotives do lack some details, but do have handrails and a very good paint job. I have added more details since this video.

Here's ashort video of the BLI SD-9. Excellent detail, but the sound decoder was changer to the proper locomotive. 






They are a bit more expensive, but as I mentioned, have some excellent detail.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Another nod to Intermountain. As was said their GEVOs are excellent as well as their recent SD-40. 

Bachman's spectrum line engines I had were fine runners but lacked in detail somewhat when compared to other manufacturers. 

Good luck


----------



## SPfan4ever (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks Late Starter for the great pictures. Thanks Chet for the video - where did the Logan Valley operate, or is that your own line name. Thanks to both of you for the good information about brands vs sound quality or detailing. Sorry, but what is BLI ??


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

SPfan4ever said:


> Thanks Late Starter for the great pictures. Thanks Chet for the video - where did the Logan Valley operate, or is that your own line name. Thanks to both of you for the good information about brands vs sound quality or detailing. Sorry, but what is BLI ??


The Logan Valley is my freelance railroad operating right where I live in southwestern Montana. Set in 1957, all of the town actually exist and many of the industries are also real industries plus a few thrown in that could have been if they were served by rail. Connects to both the Northern Pacific and the Milwaukee Road.


----------



## SPfan4ever (Mar 25, 2019)

For me, detail is not near as important as smooth and reliable operation. Be sure to see LateStarters other thread ranking each brand under both detail and performance. I am currently looking at these on ebay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Scale-A...ERN-PACIFIC-B30-7-7823-DCC-SOUND/352269375211
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bachmann-6...-Bloody-Nose-5016-GP30-DCC-Sound/391997593486
I am leaning heavily toward the first as Atlas seems to rank above Bachmann in most categories. Also, this is a one time purchase for me as my small layout will be fine with the D&RG diesel I have and whatever I get next. I put this in the other thread, but can anybody steer me to good online HO train stores? Thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

SPfan4ever said:


> Thanks Late Starter for the great pictures. Thanks Chet for the video - where did the Logan Valley operate, or is that your own line name. Thanks to both of you for the good information about brands vs sound quality or detailing. Sorry, but what is BLI ??


BLI is shorthand for Broadway Limited Imports, another supplier of model locomotives.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

SPfan wrote:
_"I am leaning heavily toward the first as Atlas seems to rank above Bachmann in most categories."_

I'd lean towards the Atlas, too.
All of my Atlas engines are smooth and quiet runners.


----------



## SPfan4ever (Mar 25, 2019)

Chet said:


> The Logan Valley is my freelance railroad operating right where I live in southwestern Montana. Set in 1957, all of the town actually exist and many of the industries are also real industries plus a few thrown in that could have been if they were served by rail. Connects to both the Northern Pacific and the Milwaukee Road.


The first time I read your note I missed that there was a video attached. WOW, you are to be commended on your skill and attention to detail. It is very neat that you modeled your home town and used to tip a few in the local bar. Thanks


----------

